# Legal limit of panfish.



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Lets say I'm ice fishing. I catch 24 panfish and put them in my bucket. I continue fishing and give my next five fish to the person fishing next to me. Am I four fish over my limit? Would I get a ticket?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Technically I would say yes. Realistically kinda hard to prove unless a CO watched you catch and keep 25+ panfish. Boehr might want to clairify if I'm wrong. If two guys come off the ice with 25 each but one caught 30 and the other 20, kinda hard to prove who caught what.(as long if they both were carrying 25 each)


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I thought the rule was posession. As in, if you give a fish away and it's no longer in your posession it now counts towards the other angler's limit. If not, I must admit I've broken the law a few times on that one and will have to change that habit.

While he can't really affirm this, I'd also guess that if it is illegal CO's aren't going to enforce that law unless they know you're a bad apple and they're looking for something to get you on. 

I mean, how many guys will you see with their 2 kids out in the boat so they can fish 6 poles? Sometimes you wonder if the 7 year old girl is really into landing 25lb salmon or if she's more into the collection of Barbie dolls she brought along.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

I thought it was the other way around, That if u catch a fish, its yours and even if u give it away, that counts towards your total. Lets see what boehr has to say.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

I once asked a CO this very question. Walleye Mike wrote exactly what the CO said to me. He claimed it is difficult if not impossible to prove unless witnessed. I asked the CO that specific question, thinking his answer would be what Walleye Mike said and I was right. I was leading into deer tags with my fishing question. Then I asked about deer hunting and the same scenario. Of course now his opinion changed. He said he would prusue this type of limit violation.
I called him on his lack of consistency and I don't remember his response but the conversation didn't last much longer.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Walleye is correct....With all his points
Daily Limit- means the total number of fish, amphibians or reptiles that you are permitted to catch and keep in one day. 
I know someone is thinking, well im not keeping it I am giving it to my friend. Keep is talking about not putting back into the water.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE is correct.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Let's say my fishing buddy and I got 30 gills and put them all into 1 pail and I carried it out. Will I get a ticket?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, not as long as you buddy is with you and you were not seen catching all 30.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Say, if you and your buddy had 51 panfish in one bucket and a CO didn't see you and your buddy catch those fish and you were both checked when leaving, who would get a ticket for overlimit?I think common sense prevails in this one, they would both get a ticket.Correct me if I'm wrong.Thanks.....


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

That reminds me of when I was younger and my brother or I would do something bad. My dad would always ask who did it. We'd always both blame each other.

He'd finally break out with, "Well, if one of you won't tell me I'm going to have to spank you both." Looking back I realize he was trying to give us a chance to have some integrity. At the time though, it was just a great way to get my brother whipped too for something I did, or get even with him for the last time I got a whipping for something he did.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> He'd finally break out with, "Well, if one of you won't tell me I'm going to have to spank you both."


From my understanding COs in Michigan don't use spankings anymore. But I'll bet they wish they could.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by answerguy8 _
> *From my understanding COs in Michigan don't use spankings anymore. But I'll bet they wish they could. *


The state wouldn't make any money off spankings but they probably would be more effective. Could you imagine seeing some guy on the ice bent over with his pants down and a CO spanking the crap out him while a group of fishermen watch. The embarassment would be enough to convince him not to do it again.

If this job comes open, let me know where to apply.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Gunrod,

You know what? Your avatar looks alot like a guy giving another guy a spanking in the river. What rule did he break?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Whoever had the one fish over would get the ticket. I don't think any CO's would issue two tickets for one fish over. It possible that a CO wouldn't issue any ticket for one fish over on panfish.


----------

